# Radon X-12 (Syntace X-12 Kopie?)



## DeadMeat (13. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin durch einen Kollegen darauf aufmerksam gemacht worden, der dadurch im Swoop 175 sein Schaltwerk geschrottet und die rechte Sitzstrebe verkratzt hat.

So wie es aussieht wurden zumindest im Swoop 175 6.0 und dem Slide Carbon X01 (beide 2015er) billige Schrauben zur Befestigung des Schaltauges verbaut.

Eigentlich sollte an dieser Stelle eine Schraube mit einer Sollbruchstelle verbaut werden, damit das Schaltauge bei einem Schalg auf das Schaltwerk abreist und größerer Schaden vermieden wird.
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-x-12-schaltaugenschraube-44555

Ich habe das Schaltauge selbst auch gleich ausgetauscht.
Auf dem Bild seht Ihr links das Schaltauge und die Schraube von Radon und rechts den Teile von Syntace, die auch eine wichtige Schutzfunktion erfüllen...



 
@radon: Gibt es einen Grund warum an dieser Stelle diese "billigen" Schrauben ohne Sollbruchstelle verbaut wurden? Ist die Syntace Schraube mit ihren 5€ evtl. 4€ zu teuer für die Kalkulation?


----------



## Wolfplayer (13. Oktober 2015)

Danke und gut zu wissen, werde ich die Tage gleich mal auch an meinem Swoop ueberpruefen 

ja Radon irgendwann kommen auch die kleinsten Spartricks raus...haette VW auch nie erwartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (13. Oktober 2015)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> Danke und gut zu wissen, werde ich die Tage gleich mal auch an meinem Swoop ueberpruefen
> 
> ja Radon irgendwann kommen auch die kleinsten Spartricks raus...haette VW auch nie erwartet


Leute ob ein abgerissenes oder verbogenes Schaltauge mehr Schaden macht da können wir bis
in alle Ewigkeit uns Streiten, besser ist wenn beides nicht vorkommt.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## DeadMeat (13. Oktober 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Leute ob ein abgerissenes oder verbogenes Schaltauge mehr Schaden macht da können wir bis
> in alle Ewigkeit uns Streiten, besser ist wenn beides nicht vorkommt.  Gruß Bodo


Also ich selbst hatte mir an meinem Canyon Torque EX mit org. Syntace X-12 System schon 2 Mal das Schaltwerk abgerissen. Das System hat perfekt funktioniert: Die Schraube ist gebrochen. D.h. einfach die beiden Schraubenhälften mit den Inbus-Schlüsseln entfernen und durch eine Ersatzschraube ersetzen. Somit konnte ich beide Male auf dem Trail weiterfahren. Das Schaltwerk hat gar nichts abbekommen. Ich musste die Schaltung nicht mal nachjustieren.
Was soll mit einer starren Schraube passieren? Irgendetwas muss ja nachgeben. Da sind schlimmere Defekte, wie z.B. ein defektes Schaltwerk doch vorprogrammiert.  -> Ist meinem Kollegen auch gleich passiert...

Ich werde auf jeden Fall mein Swoop 210 auch noch überprüfen und ggf. umbauen. Das ist mir sonst zu riskant.


----------



## seso (13. Oktober 2015)

War bei meinem Slide 130 leider auch so. Resultat war ein gebrochenes Schaltwerk - jetzt hab ich sicherheitshalber auch Syntace Schraube und Schaltauge verbaut ...


----------



## Wolfplayer (13. Oktober 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Leute ob ein abgerissenes oder verbogenes Schaltauge mehr Schaden macht da können wir bis
> in alle Ewigkeit uns Streiten, besser ist wenn beides nicht vorkommt.  Gruß Bodo



ueber Art der Schaeden muss man nicht diskutieren, aber wenn man ein funktionierendes System kaputtspart bekomme ich Zweifel


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (13. Oktober 2015)

Diese Diskussion gefällt mir.
Irgendwie ...


----------



## BassT-73 (13. Oktober 2015)

Wenn ich mir die verbauten Parts am Slide Carbon so anschaue, ist da nirgendwo gespart worden!
Warum sollte Radon an solch einer Schraube sparen wollen?
Ergibt keinen Sinn!


----------



## Wolfplayer (13. Oktober 2015)

weil ueber die Menge jeder Cent...Euro's ausmacht in der Endabrechnung


----------



## sp00n82 (14. Oktober 2015)

Die massive Stahlschraube hat bei mir auch ein Schaltwerk am Slide 150 geschrottet. Der Käfig und dann sogar das relativ stabile schwenkbare Verbindungsteil zwischen Schaltauge und Schaltwerk hat sich verbogen, als das Schaltwerk in den Speichen gehangen hat.
Die Schraube sah dagegen aus wie neu, keinen Milimeter verbogen. Danach gleich mal eine Originalschraube gekauft und ersetzt. Und das Schaltwerk. Und die Speiche.


----------



## DeadMeat (14. Oktober 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Die massive Stahlschraube hat bei mir auch ein Schaltwerk am Slide 150 geschrottet. Der Käfig und dann sogar das relativ stabile schwenkbare Verbindungsteil zwischen Schaltauge und Schaltwerk hat sich verbogen, als das Schaltwerk in den Speichen gehangen hat.
> Die Schraube sah dagegen aus wie neu, keinen Milimeter verbogen. Danach gleich mal eine Originalschraube gekauft und ersetzt. Und das Schaltwerk. Und die Speiche.





seso schrieb:


> War bei meinem Slide 130 leider auch so. Resultat war ein gebrochenes Schaltwerk - jetzt hab ich sicherheitshalber auch Syntace Schraube und Schaltauge verbaut ...



Ohje, ich habs befürchtet. Die Entscheidung zur Billigschraube war wohl ein richtiger Griff ins Klo... Aber wenigstens stimmen meine Abgase... :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. Oktober 2015)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> Ohje, ich habs befürchtet. Die Entscheidung zur Billigschraube war wohl ein richtiger Griff ins Klo... Aber wenigstens stimmen meine Abgase... :/


Leute, glaubt ihr wirklich wir müssen an 5 Cent für eine Schraube sparen? Es lässt sich wirklich streiten, welche Philosophie insgesamt mehr Schaden anrichtet. Bricht die Schraube leicht, dann ist es auch schnell soweit, dass das Schaltwerk in die Speichen gerät. Schadensbilanz aus eigener Erfahrung: Hinterrad Schrott, Schaltwerk Schrott, Sturz und viele Macken am Bike. Wir wir fahren inzwischen fast alle die massiven Schrauben, die auch schon Produktdesigner anderer Marken privat fahren (haben die bei uns angefragt ). Wenn diese natürlich dann auch mal abreissen, ist der schaden im Schnitt höher, dafür passiert halt sehr viel seltener was.

Das kann ja jeder für sich selbst entscheiden wie er es haben möchte. Also mal alle Luft anhalten, kurz nachdenken und sicherlich einsehen, daß eine solche Diskussion an dieser Stelle völlig an den Haaren herbei gezogen ist. Tatsache ist, ohne Bedienungs- oder Fahrfehler kommt es gar nicht erst zu dieser Frage!


----------



## sp00n82 (14. Oktober 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Leute, glaubt ihr wirklich wir müssen an 5 Cent für eine Schraube sparen? Es lässt sich wirklich streiten, welche Philosophie insgesamt mehr Schaden anrichtet. Bricht die Schraube leicht, dann ist es auch schnell soweit, dass das Schaltwerk in die Speichen gerät. Schadensbilanz aus eigener Erfahrung: Hinterrad Schrott, Schaltwerk Schrott, Sturz und viele Macken am Bike. Wir wir fahren inzwischen fast alle die massiven Schrauben, die auch schon Produktdesigner anderer Marken privat fahren (haben die bei uns angefragt ). Wenn diese natürlich dann auch mal abreissen, ist der schaden im Schnitt höher, dafür passiert halt sehr viel seltener was.
> 
> Das kann ja jeder für sich selbst entscheiden wie er es haben möchte. Also mal alle Luft anhalten, kurz nachdenken und sicherlich einsehen, daß eine solche Diskussion an dieser Stelle völlig an den Haaren herbei gezogen ist. Tatsache ist, ohne Bedienungs- oder Fahrfehler kommt es gar nicht erst zu dieser Frage!


Nun gut, wenn ihr "über einen Stock fahren" als Fahrfehler bezeichnet, was solls. Shit happens. Fakt ist, mit der Originalschraube verbiegt sich eben diese / bricht, und das Schaltwerk kann ins Laufrad geraten, und mit der massiven Schraube verbiegt sich eher das Schaltwerk und kann so ins Laufrad geraten.
Beides sicher nicht optimal, aber im Fall der Fälle ersetze ich lieber eine Schraube für 6€ als ein Schaltwerk für 60€... Syntace wird sich schon was dabei gedacht haben, das Teil so zu konstruieren.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (14. Oktober 2015)

Fie Fahfahdfinferfehrfringer müffen fiedr furück finden fu Faltaugen fie fich ferfiegen ohne fofort abfureifen..

Ääähm:
"Die Fahrradinverkehrbringer müssen wieder zurück finden zu Schaltaugen die sich verbiegen ohne sofort abzureißen."

Ganz nebenbei:
Das Schaltauge wurde ja irgendwann mal als Sollbruchstelle erfunden. Aber eine die nicht wirklich bricht, sondern erst mal durch Kaltverformung richtig viel Kraft aufnehmen kann. 
Abreißen lassen ist natürlich in jeglicher Form irgendwie voll Schei55e.
Andererseits aber auch irgendwo eine Form geplanter Obsoleszenz. Der Verbraucher möchte alles immer billiger, noch billiger und noch noch billiger bekommen.
Bitte schön, dann gibts eben die geplante Obsoleszenz gratis mit dazu.

Bei der Schraube denk ich mir einfach mal:
"Na, vielleicht reißts ja den (Carbon)Rahmen auseinander.
Da ist dann ja definitiv der Nutzer wegen Bedienfehler daran schuld ..."
Und Rahmen kaufen und alles umbauen? Ist ja doch billiger wieder ein neues Fahrrad zu kaufen.

Wo wir wieder bei der geplanten Obsoleszenz wären.

Achja, liebe Leser, tut euch bloß keinen Zwang an hier richtig dicke positiv zu bewerten


----------



## BODOPROBST (14. Oktober 2015)

Zu den Tema Schaltauge möchte ich darauf Hinweisen das wir beim 16er ein neues Schaltauge mit
viel besseren Werten Haben das aber so leider nicht an die älteren Rahmen passt da wir es nur so
Optimal hinbekommen haben.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (14. Oktober 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Zu den Tema Schaltauge möchte ich darauf Hinweisen das wir beim 16er ein neues Schaltauge mit
> viel besseren Werten Haben das aber so leider nicht an die älteren Rahmen passt da wir es nur so
> Optimal hinbekommen haben.  Gruß Bodo


Diese Aussage könnte so von ziemlich jedem Inverkehrbringer stammen.
Allerdings muß man sich schon mal fragen wofür überhaupt abertausende Schaltauge nötig sein sollen. Richtig. Letzten Endes eine Form der Geldschneiderei.
Mal auf den gesamten Fahrradmarkt hochgerechnet ...
Irgendwie erinnert mich das jetzt an die Schummelsoftware bei der Automarke die den Volksgenossen entsprungen ist ...

Tief in meinen Innersten wünschte ich mir daß unsere grandiose deutsche Gesetzgebung mal gegen diese Ressourcenverschwendung einschreitet ...


----------



## BODOPROBST (14. Oktober 2015)

Die


Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Diese Aussage könnte so von ziemlich jedem Inverkehrbringer stammen.
> Allerdings muß man sich schon mal fragen wofür überhaupt abertausende Schaltauge nötig sein sollen.
> Mal auf gesamten Fahrradmarkt hochgerechnet.
> Irgendwie erinnert mich das jetzt an die Schummelsoftware bei der Automarke die den Volksgenossen entsprungen ist ...
> ...


Die neuen Schaltaugen sind durch die neue Schaltwerke mit Bremse nötig geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (14. Oktober 2015)

sind die nicht an den 2014er Modellen auch schon verbaut, oder was meinst Du mit Bremse-Schaltwerk ??

@sp00n82 die Schraube ist aus Alu....niemals aus Stahl 
und zur Radon Schraube oben auf dem Bild...der Punkt dass diese nicht bricht, ist doch klar die Vollmaterialausfuehrung gegenueber der vonm Syntace die aufgebohrt wurde. Die Ersparniss bei der Radon Schraube liegt ganz klar nur in der Fertigungszeit.
Zentrieren, Bohren und der Freistich (Sollbruchstelle) faellt weg und macht dann locker mal 30 sec. weniger Laufzeit pro Teil.
CNC Bearbveitung ist mein Fachgebiet 0_o


----------



## sp00n82 (14. Oktober 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Die neuen Schaltaugen sind durch die neue Schaltwerke mit Bremse nötig geworden.


Nanu, wie kann eine Bremse denn das Schaltauge beeinflussen?

Und spiegeln die Bilder auf der Homepage den aktuellen Stand wieder? Das Skeen 100 9 und Slide 130 8 sehen zumindest auf den Fotos noch nach einem X-12 Schaltauge aus. Die Laufräder an sich sind ja auch noch X-12.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (14. Oktober 2015)

"Bremse" meint wahrscheinlich nicht die Betriebsbremse


----------



## sp00n82 (14. Oktober 2015)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> @sp00n82 die Schraube ist aus Alu....niemals aus Stahl


Ich weiß nicht, die kommt mir ziemlich massiv vor. Sie wiegt mit 11g auch mehr als das eigentlich größere Schaltauge mit 10g.


----------



## Wolfplayer (14. Oktober 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Nanu, wie kann eine Bremse denn das Schaltauge beeinflussen?
> 
> Und spiegeln die Bilder auf der Homepage den aktuellen Stand wieder? Das Skeen 100 9 und Slide 130 8 sehen zumindest auf den Fotos noch nach einem X-12 Schaltauge aus. Die Laufräder an sich sind ja auch noch X-12.




Bremse meint er sicher diese "extra" Spannung im Schaltwerk um das Ketteschlagen zu minimieren.

und die Schraube ist aus Alu glaub mir....das erkennt man schon an der hellen silbrigen Materialfarbe 
das hoeher Gewicht liegt ebend daran wie ich obern schrieb, sie ist nicht mittig hohlgebohrt mit ca. Ø5


----------



## Jaerrit (14. Oktober 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Bricht die Schraube leicht, dann ist es auch schnell soweit, dass das Schaltwerk in die Speichen gerät. Schadensbilanz aus eigener Erfahrung: Hinterrad Schrott, Schaltwerk Schrott, Sturz und viele Macken am Bike.



Also ohne hier Position beziehen zu wollen, aber die Argumentation erscheint mir schlüssig, wobei mir zum Glück bisher weder etwas verbogen noch abgerissen wurde. Im Zweifel passiert sowieso immer das was am ärgerlichsten ist, also genau das wofür das Material gerade nicht ausgelegt ist. 
Syntace hat sich sicher etwas bei der Schraube gedacht, aber wie es aussieht Radon auch. Es gibt mit Sicherheit aber auch DAU denen mit der Syntace-Schraube das Schaltwerk abreisst die dann kommen: "So ne dicke Schraube, und dann bricht mir das Schaltwerk ab, was ein Schrott"


----------



## DeadMeat (14. Oktober 2015)

Muss jetzt halt selber wissen was er will. Die Fakten liegen auf dem Tisch.
Ich für meinen Teil habe mit der Syntace Schraube nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 2 Mal gebrochen -> Schraube unterwegs getauscht und weiter ging es.
Andererseits habs ich von Personen mit starrer Schraube hier im Thread und auch von meinem Kumpel nur von negativen Erfahrungen gehört.

Mein Fazit: Ich fahre mit Syntace X-12!


----------



## filiale (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich hätte bedenken daß bei einer massiven Schraube der Rahmen an der Schaltaugenaufnahme anreißen könnte, dann wäre es ein Totalschaden, weil so etwas nicht mit der Garantie abgedeckt wird.


----------



## Jaerrit (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich werde heute abend mal kontrollieren was bei meinem ZR Race aus 2014 verbaut ist, dann schlafe ich nochmal drüber welchem Lager ich mich anschließen will. Habe den Fall wie gesagt noch nie gehabt, Schaltwerk verbogen ist auf jeden Fall der ungünstigst. Wenn es nur abreißt, aber dann im Hinterrad landet erscheint mir dies noch ungünstiger, aber wie gesagt hatte ich den Fall noch nie und kann nicht abwägen was wie wahrscheinlich bzw. unwahrscheinlich ist. 



DeadMeat schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil habe mit der Syntace Schraube nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 2 Mal gebrochen -> Schraube unterwegs getauscht und weiter ging es.


So ist es wohl auch gedacht, keine Probleme mit Schaltwerk im Hinterrad, also scheint dies unwahrscheinlich?



filiale schrieb:


> Ich hätte bedenken daß bei einer massiven Schraube der Rahmen an der Schaltaugenaufnahme anreißen könnte, dann wäre es ein Totalschaden, weil so etwas nicht mit der Garantie abgedeckt wird.


Guter Einwand, aber wem das passiert der bekommt seinen Rahmen auch anderweitig schnell klein, oder?


----------



## Cubeamsrider (14. Oktober 2015)

Sowas kann da aber schlimmstens Fall auch passieren.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schaltwerkriss-rahmenbeschaedigt-garantiefall.768618/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (14. Oktober 2015)

Hatte an meinem Slide auch auf das Original X12 Schaltauge mit original Schraube gewechselt.
Ohne dass mir was gebrochen oder gerissen ist. 
Bei mir schaltete es sauberer mit dem X12 Schaltauge, oder liess sich besser einstellen.
Vielleicht lag es aber auch nur am gleichzeitigen ausgiessen des Zentrierloches im Carbonrahmen.

Jedenfalls die Radon Schraube war aus Alu und nicht aus Stahl.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Jaerrit (14. Oktober 2015)

Danke für den Hinweis, da steigt die Priotität die Schraube zu überprüfen und gegebenenfalls zu tauschen, vielleicht mag @Radon-Bikes ja die originale Syntace-Schraube zu günstigen Konditionen an entsprechende Endkunden schicken um solchen Fällen vorzubeugen, Als Qualifizierung kann man sich ja nen Scan von der Bike-Rechnung schicken lassen...


----------



## ron101 (14. Oktober 2015)

Kosten ja nix, kann man sich doch auch bestellen :

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-x-12-schaltaugenschraube-44555

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-x-12-schaltauge-44553

Cheers
ron


----------



## BassT-73 (14. Oktober 2015)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> Aber wenigstens stimmen meine Abgase... :/



Welche Marke fährst du? Was macht dich da so sicher?


----------



## duc-748S (14. Oktober 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Die massive Stahlschraube hat bei mir auch ein Schaltwerk am Slide 150 geschrottet. Der Käfig und dann sogar das relativ stabile schwenkbare Verbindungsteil zwischen Schaltauge und Schaltwerk hat sich verbogen, als das Schaltwerk in den Speichen gehangen hat.
> Die Schraube sah dagegen aus wie neu, keinen Milimeter verbogen. Danach gleich mal eine Originalschraube gekauft und ersetzt. Und das Schaltwerk. Und die Speiche.



Bist du dann die Schraube von Syntace mit dem originalen Schaltauge gefahren oder hast du dieses auch getauscht?


----------



## Jaerrit (14. Oktober 2015)

ron101 schrieb:


> Kosten ja nix, kann man sich doch auch bestellen :
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-x-12-schaltaugenschraube-44555
> 
> ...



Kann man machen, daran soll es nicht scheitern, nur blöd das ich gerade nix brauche und deshalb dann Versandkosten zahlen muss... Egal, dann halt beim nächsten Einkauf, bisher ist ja auch nichts passiert


----------



## DeadMeat (14. Oktober 2015)

BassT-73 schrieb:


> Welche Marke fährst du? Was macht dich da so sicher?


Bei meinen 2 alten Benzinern von 1999 und 2001 gab es noch nicht so viel Software im Auto um die AU auszutricksen


----------



## sp00n82 (14. Oktober 2015)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Bist du dann die Schraube von Syntace mit dem originalen Schaltauge gefahren oder hast du dieses auch getauscht?


Ich habe auch auf das Syntace-Schaltauge gewechselt, das wäre bei einem direkten Vergleich dann aber eigentlich nicht nötig gewesen.


----------



## bartschipro (14. Oktober 2015)

Identisches Bild bei meinem Kollegen mit Slide Carbon 2015. Bei mir hat es zum Glück "nur" das SChlatwerk gekostet und das kleine Loch indem sich das Schaltauge abstütz ausgebeult. Sowas habe ich in den letzten 15 Jahren noch nicht gesehen. Ist leider ein Mist-System meiner Meinung nach und wurde verschlimmbessert in den letzten Jahren. Syntace macht tolle Sachen, aber das Schaltaugensystem mit dem mini Loch-zu-Knubbel gehört nicht dazu. Leider haben das sehr viele, so auch Radon, übernommen. 

Wenn es eine neue Schraube / Schltauge für 2016 gibt die viel besser funktionieren soll dann frage ich mich warum es die nicht schon 2015 gab!



Cubeamsrider schrieb:


> Sowas kann da aber schlimmstens Fall auch passieren.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schaltwerkriss-rahmenbeschaedigt-garantiefall.768618/
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 428243


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeadMeat (15. Oktober 2015)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> So ist es wohl auch gedacht, keine Probleme mit Schaltwerk im Hinterrad, also scheint dies unwahrscheinlich?


Es kann natürlich schon das Schaltwerk ins Hinterrad ziehen. Muss aber nicht und ist mir bisher auch nicht passiert. Eine starre Schraube will ich eben nicht. Da ist das Schaltwerk devinitiv hinüber und um meinen Rahmen hätte ich auch Angst.
Genau aus diesem Zweck wurden Schaltaugen eigentlich erfunden, damit das Schaltwerk abreisst...


----------



## filiale (15. Oktober 2015)

Schaltwerk kaputt ? Egal.
Speichen kaputt ? Egal.
Der Rahmen ist das wertvollste Teil am Bike. Das ist das Teil das geschützt werden muß. Der Rest ist Kleinkram.Was sind 70 Euro für ein Schaltwerk wenn der Rahmen kaputt ist...damit ist doch klar daß die Schraube abreißen muß und die Diskussion erledigt.


----------



## ofi (15. Oktober 2015)

Auf jeden Fall gut zu wissen, ich hab keinen Bock auf noch einen geschrotteten Radon Rahmen wegen ner Schraube.
Ich schlepp die Syntace-Schraube schon seit Ewigkeiten als Notfallreserve mit und hab sie grad gegen die Radon-Schraube getauscht. Als Reserve taugt die ja auch auch.


----------



## DeadMeat (15. Oktober 2015)

Cubeamsrider schrieb:


> Sowas kann da aber schlimmstens Fall auch passieren.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schaltwerkriss-rahmenbeschaedigt-garantiefall.768618/
> Anhang anzeigen 428243


Interessantes Thema. Hab ich mir eben durchgelesen. Das ist doch genau das, was an meinem Slide Carbon nicht passieren soll...
Das witzige dabei ist ja, dass Radon die Bikes ja bei Cube zusammenbauen lässt und das somit genau die gleich Schrauben wie in unseren Radon Bike's sind


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. Oktober 2015)

bartschipro schrieb:


> Identisches Bild bei meinem Kollegen mit Slide Carbon 2015. Bei mir hat es zum Glück "nur" das SChlatwerk gekostet und das kleine Loch indem sich das Schaltauge abstütz ausgebeult. Sowas habe ich in den letzten 15 Jahren noch nicht gesehen. Ist leider ein Mist-System meiner Meinung nach und wurde verschlimmbessert in den letzten Jahren. Syntace macht tolle Sachen, aber das Schaltaugensystem mit dem mini Loch-zu-Knubbel gehört nicht dazu. Leider haben das sehr viele, so auch Radon, übernommen.
> 
> Wenn es eine neue Schraube / Schltauge für 2016 gibt die viel besser funktionieren soll dann frage ich mich warum es die nicht schon 2015 gab!


Vermutlich weil es das Rad auch noch nicht vor 100000 Jahren gab. Innovationen entwickeln sich nun mal mit der Zeit. Sonst hätten wir jetzt auch die Technologie der kommender 100000 Jahre.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. Oktober 2015)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> Interessantes Thema. Hab ich mir eben durchgelesen. Das ist doch genau das, was an meinem Slide Carbon nicht passieren soll...
> Das witzige dabei ist ja, dass Radon die Bikes ja bei Cube zusammenbauen lässt und das somit genau die gleich Schrauben wie in unseren Radon Bike's sind





ofi schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall gut zu wissen, ich hab keinen Bock auf noch einen geschrotteten Radon Rahmen wegen ner Schraube.
> Ich schlepp die Syntace-Schraube schon seit Ewigkeiten als Notfallreserve mit und hab sie grad gegen die Radon-Schraube getauscht. Als Reserve taugt die ja auch auch.


Ist Doch gut, dass hier beide Seiten beleuchtet worden sind. So kann jeder entscheiden was er lieber möchte. Bei Umrüstungskosten von ein paar Euro sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BassT-73 (15. Oktober 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Ist Doch gut, dass hier beide Seiten beleuchtet worden sind. So kann jeder entscheiden was er lieber möchte. Bei Umrüstungskosten von ein paar Euro sollte das kein Problem sein.



Genau, ich weiss zwar nicht was mich eine neue Hinterbaustrebe kosten würde, aber ein neues Schaltwerk + Laufrad ist sicher teurer!


----------



## filiale (15. Oktober 2015)

BassT-73 schrieb:


> Genau, ich weiss zwar nicht was mich eine neue Hinterbaustrebe kosten würde, aber ein neues Schaltwerk + Laufrad ist sicher teurer!


War das Ironie oder ernst gemeint ? Ein Rahmenheck kann man nicht so einfach kaufen.


----------



## DeadMeat (15. Oktober 2015)

Das muss Ironie sein... Die Rechnung ist ja echt schlecht  Bei einem defekten Rahmen kannst du auch gleich ein neues Schaltwerk dazurechnen und defekte Speichen kann man auch einzeln tauschen 

Aber Radon liest ja hier mit. Würd mich stark interessieren: Was kosten denn neue Sitzstreben für das Slide Carbon X01 2015? Bzw. gibt  es diese überhaupt zum nachkaufen?


----------



## BassT-73 (15. Oktober 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> War das Ironie oder ernst gemeint ? Ein Rahmenheck kann man nicht so einfach kaufen.


Naja, davon bin ich einfach mal ausgegangen.
Bei meinem Ghost wars kein Problem Ersatz für die gebrochene Hinterbauschwinge zu bekommen.


----------



## sp00n82 (15. Oktober 2015)

Der User im verlinkten Cube-Thread hat 180€ bezahlt für den Hinterbau.


----------



## everywhere.local (16. Oktober 2015)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> Aber Radon liest ja hier mit. Würd mich stark interessieren: Was kosten denn neue Sitzstreben für das Slide Carbon X01 2015? Bzw. gibt es diese überhaupt zum nachkaufen?


ich rechne zwar nicht damit, die jemals zu benötigen, aber interessieren würde es mich trotzdem auch. Man weiss ja nie


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (16. Oktober 2015)

_*Nochmal:*_


Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Fie Fahfahdfinferfehrfringer müffen fiedr furück finden fu Faltaugen fie fich ferfiegen ohne fofort abfureifen..
> 
> Ääähm:
> "Die Fahrradinverkehrbringer müssen wieder zurück finden zu Schaltaugen die sich verbiegen ohne sofort abzureißen."
> ...



Um es nochmal bildlich zu erklären:
Ein Schaltauge daß "nach außen verbiegt" kann kaum ermöglichen daß das Schaltwerk ins LR gerät.
All diejenige scheiden mithin als Verursacher größerer Schäden aus.
_*Es sei denn das billigend in Kauf genommen wird daß durch das Abreißen größere Schäden entstehen können.*_

Bleiben also nur die die "nach innen" verbiegen. Oder potentiell abreißen.
Wann verbiegt sich das Schaltauge nach innen? Intensiv "nach innen"? Nun, wenn man wieder mal viel zu schnell bergab war und sich dabei gebrettert hat 
Oder man fällt einfach so um wenn man zwischen zu großen Steinen zu langsam war 
In welcher Situation ist denn das LR in größerer Gefahr durch das Schaltwerk verbogen zu werden?
Beim Versuch zu antworten aber bitte mal mit bedenken welcher Gang(bereich) wohl wahrscheinlich geschalten sein wird.

Die Aussage von @BODOPROBST (welche suggeriert das abreißende Schaltwerke die "bessere" Lösung sind) halte ich für bedenklich.
Andrerseits, möglich macht das ja die grandiose Erfindung aus dem Hause Syntace

BEI HOHEN GESCHWINDIGKEITEN HAT, VERDAMMT NOCHMAL, EIN SCHALTWERK NICHT FREI SO HERUMZUBAMBELN DASS ES INS LAUFRAD KOMMEN KANN!
Ein hochgerissener Knüppel, siehe den Thread mit dem zerrissenen Rahmen, darf nicht als Folgeschaden (nur weil das Schaltwerk dann frei herumbaumelt) auch noch das LR schrotten. 


Fie Fahfahdfinferfehrfringer müffen fiedr furück finden fu Faltaugen fie fich ferfiegen ohne fofort abfureifen..

Ääähm:
"Die Fahrradinverkehrbringer müssen wieder zurück finden zu Schaltaugen die sich verbiegen ohne sofort abzureißen."


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (16. Oktober 2015)

Diese Schraube von Syntace ist gut gedacht. Aber leider nicht bis zum Ende gedacht
Wirklich gut würde die Schraube erst dann werden wenn Vorsorge für den worst case (oder wie das auch immer auf neudeutsch heißt) getroffen würde.
Eine Fangeinrichtung nämlich.

Mein Vorschlag:
Sämtliche dieser Schrauben von Syntace zurückrufen und durch solche ersetzen die zwar einerseits hohlgebohrt werden, aber andererseits durch ein Stück Stahlseil (ODER WIE AUCH IMMER) an der totalen Durchtrennung gehindert werden.

Selbst wenn dat Schräubschä dann 10,- oder 20,- € mehr kosten würde ...


----------



## filiale (16. Oktober 2015)

Wieso geht beim Thema  Hinterbau jeder von einem Fully aus ? Beim Hardtail z.B. gibt es nur Totalschaden weil man nichts ersetzen kann.

Desweitern verhält es sich mit Hinterbaustreben vom Fully wie mit Rahmen.Die werden nur in bestimmten Stückzahlen produziert. Wenn die Strebe erst in ein paar  Jahren reißt gibt es sie nicht mehr.Aber Speichen und Schaltwerke gibt es noch in 20 Jahren.


----------



## Mojo25 (17. Oktober 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Ist Doch gut, dass hier beide Seiten beleuchtet worden sind. So kann jeder entscheiden was er lieber möchte. Bei Umrüstungskosten von ein paar Euro sollte das kein Problem sein.



Und am besten kauft der Kunde das Schaltauge und die Schraube bei euch. Dann habt ihr doppelt dran verdient 
Von den Rahmen, die durch nicht-reissende Schaltaugenschrauben kaputt gehen, mal abgesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (18. Oktober 2015)

Mojo25 schrieb:


> Und am besten kauft der Kunde das Schaltauge und die Schraube bei euch. Dann habt ihr doppelt dran verdient
> Von den Rahmen, die durch nicht-reissende Schaltaugenschrauben kaputt gehen, mal abgesehen...


Zeigt mir mal den ersten Slide Rahmen der da Verstört wurde. es kommt mir so vor als Fahren ein
Paar Leute nur im Unterholz rum, unser ganzes DH WC Team hat 2015 ein Schaltwerk Zerstört
aber 8x Schaltaugen und Anschlag am Schaltwerk austauschen müssen . Zudem ist es so das beide
Schrauben den einen Schaden auslösen oder verhindern können . Mein einziges Schaltwerk das ich
in 23 Jahren MTB je Zerstört habe, war genau mit dieser Abreisschraube. Gut war noch eins mit
einen langen Schaltzug hat voll in Speichen gewütet. Ist aber kein Grund für die Schraube die wir
Verbauen sondern eine Entscheidung der Montage. Manchmal glaub ich an unseren Bikes gibt es
zu wenig zu Meckern deswegen muß hier was gebastelt werden.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. Oktober 2015)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> Das muss Ironie sein... Die Rechnung ist ja echt schlecht  Bei einem defekten Rahmen kannst du auch gleich ein neues Schaltwerk dazurechnen und defekte Speichen kann man auch einzeln tauschen
> 
> Aber Radon liest ja hier mit. Würd mich stark interessieren: Was kosten denn neue Sitzstreben für das Slide Carbon X01 2015? Bzw. gibt  es diese überhaupt zum nachkaufen?


Hallo, einen festen Preis haben wir nicht. Kommt einfach zu selten vor. Wir haben bislang aber immer ein kulante Lösung gefunden.

Gruß, Karsten


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. Oktober 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Der User im verlinkten Cube-Thread hat 180€ bezahlt für den Hinterbau.


Das kommt mir realistisch vor. Kenne den Fall aber nicht persönlich.

Gruß, Karsten


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. Oktober 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Zeigt mir mal den ersten Slide Rahmen der da Verstört wurde. es kommt mir so vor als Fahren ein
> Paar Leute nur im Unterholz rum, unser ganzes DH WC Team hat 2015 ein Schaltwerk Zerstört
> aber 8x Schaltaugen und Anschlag am Schaltwerk austauschen müssen . Zudem ist es so das beide
> Schrauben den einen Schaden auslösen oder verhindern können . Mein einziges Schaltwerk das ich
> ...



So spricht der Meister. Gerne seid Ihr aufgerufen hier noch Eure Meinungen darzustellen. Führt aber zu nichts. Man wird hier einfach nicht einen Weg favorisieren können. Wir haben uns für diese Lösung entschieden und dafür gibt´s auch gute Gründe, die jetzt auch alle dargelegt sind. Wer möchte, mag uns dabei Böses unterstellen. Für uns ist das Thema aber nun abgeschlossen.

Gruß, Karsten


----------



## karlderkahle (19. Oktober 2015)

Ich hatte diesen Sommer zweimal einen Schaltwerks- bzw-Schaltaugedeffekt. Beim zügigen Befahren eines wurzeligen Trails (zwei mal an fast der selben Stelle!?) hat sich mein Schaltwerk verfangen, sodass es sich um 180 drehte (also in Richtung Sattel zeigte) und zwischen Speichen und Sitzstrebe verklemmte.
Die gute Nachricht: das X12 Schaltaugesystem  mit massiver Radonschraube an meinem Alu-Slide funktionierte insofern als der Rahmen bis auf Kratzer im Lack an der Kettenstrebe unversehrt blieb. Die Schraube hatte zwar überhaupt nichts abkommen, aber dafür ist zweimal das Gewinde im Schaltauge ausgerissen, sodass das Schaltwerk mit Schaltauge abriss und ins Laufrad geriet. Ich denke dass hier konstruktiv schwächste Stelle liegt, bevor dem Rahmen was passiert, bricht schon das Schaltauge. Die massive Radonschraube verhindert aber auch nicht, dass das Schaltwerk in Hinterrad gerät, zumindest bei mir nicht.
Was mich aber interessieren würde ist, wie diese Defekte zustande kamen. Bodo Probst erwähnte, dass dies mit einer "Bremse" in den neuen Schaltwerken zutun hat. Was ist damit gemeint?  Bei mir war ein Sram X9 Type 2 long cage Schaltwerk verbaut. Hat das etwas mit diesem Modell zu tun, oder war dies einfach nur Pech? Für Aufklärung wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## BODOPROBST (20. Oktober 2015)

karlderkahle schrieb:


> Ich hatte diesen Sommer zweimal einen Schaltwerks- bzw-Schaltaugedeffekt. Beim zügigen Befahren eines wurzeligen Trails (zwei mal an fast der selben Stelle!?) hat sich mein Schaltwerk verfangen, sodass es sich um 180 drehte (also in Richtung Sattel zeigte) und zwischen Speichen und Sitzstrebe verklemmte.
> Die gute Nachricht: das X12 Schaltaugesystem  mit massiver Radonschraube an meinem Alu-Slide funktionierte insofern als der Rahmen bis auf Kratzer im Lack an der Kettenstrebe unversehrt blieb. Die Schraube hatte zwar überhaupt nichts abkommen, aber dafür ist zweimal das Gewinde im Schaltauge ausgerissen, sodass das Schaltwerk mit Schaltauge abriss und ins Laufrad geriet. Ich denke dass hier konstruktiv schwächste Stelle liegt, bevor dem Rahmen was passiert, bricht schon das Schaltauge. Die massive Radonschraube verhindert aber auch nicht, dass das Schaltwerk in Hinterrad gerät, zumindest bei mir nicht.
> Was mich aber interessieren würde ist, wie diese Defekte zustande kamen. Bodo Probst erwähnte, dass dies mit einer "Bremse" in den neuen Schaltwerken zutun hat. Was ist damit gemeint?  Bei mir war ein Sram X9 Type 2 long cage Schaltwerk verbaut. Hat das etwas mit diesem Modell zu tun, oder war dies einfach nur Pech? Für Aufklärung wäre ich sehr dankbar!


Zu den Defekten hilft nur seine Linien so wählen das man rohen Kräften die aufs Schaltwerk
wirken aus den weg geht. das Unverwundbare Schaltwerk gibt es nicht. Wenn ich von Bremse
Rede meine ich der gebremsten Arm am Schaltwerk ( Shadow oder Roller Bearing Clutch) hat
mit den Defekten nichts zu tun . Aber mit den Belastungen auf das Schaltauge die besonters
bei der Ausführung wie X12 sich sehr Verschlechtern. Das neue Schaltauge ist mit der Achse
verschraubt aber deswegen wohl auch nicht Unverwundbar auch in Zukunft wird es weiter den
Alten Spruch nach gehen ( wo rohe Kräfte.......... ) also keine Entwarnung Sorry.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## ASt (20. Oktober 2015)

Wenn schon über das Thema Schaltauge diskutiert wird: bei meinem Slide Carbon habe ich statt Schaltauge einen Stück Rahmen mit dem ganzen Schaltwerk direkt am ersten Urlaubstag abgerissen bekommen. Leider wurde in der folgenden Woche mein Bike gestohlen, während ich auf dem Leihbike versucht habe den Südfrankreich-Bikeurlaub noch zu retten. So konnte ich bei der Werkstatt nur das Schaltauge mit nem Stück Rahmen drauf vorzeigen. Mir wurde gesagt, Rahmenbruch an dieser Stelle sei untypisch. Ich erkenne aber jetzt, dass die Lösung mit X12 eigentlich sehr unstabil ist. Andere Hersteller setzen auf die Anbindung des Schaltauges an die Achse, ist so viel stabiler. Das ist jetzt auch die Ursache, warum mein nächster Bike kein Radon wird.
Es wurde mir damals bei einem nachgewiesen gebrochenem erst 3 Monate altem Bike eine Kulanz von nur 100 Euro angeboten. Beim Versprechen für 700 beim Bruch ein Ersatzrahmen zu bekommen fand ich es etwas seltsam.


----------



## BODOPROBST (20. Oktober 2015)

ASt schrieb:


> Wenn schon über das Thema Schaltauge diskutiert wird: bei meinem Slide Carbon habe ich statt Schaltauge einen Stück Rahmen mit dem ganzen Schaltwerk direkt am ersten Urlaubstag abgerissen bekommen. Leider wurde in der folgenden Woche mein Bike gestohlen, während ich auf dem Leihbike versucht habe den Südfrankreich-Bikeurlaub noch zu retten. So konnte ich bei der Werkstatt nur das Schaltauge mit nem Stück Rahmen drauf vorzeigen. Mir wurde gesagt, Rahmenbruch an dieser Stelle sei untypisch. Ich erkenne aber jetzt, dass die Lösung mit X12 eigentlich sehr unstabil ist. Andere Hersteller setzen auf die Anbindung des Schaltauges an die Achse, ist so viel stabiler. Das ist jetzt auch die Ursache, warum mein nächster Bike kein Radon wird.
> Es wurde mir damals bei einem nachgewiesen gebrochenem erst 3 Monate altem Bike eine Kulanz von nur 100 Euro angeboten. Beim Versprechen für 700 beim Bruch ein Ersatzrahmen zu bekommen fand ich es etwas seltsam.


Den Rahmen hätte ich gern mal Gesehen, hat keiner unser Enduro und DH Fahrer und auch kein
Kunde in den letzten zwei Jahren geschafft. Aber diese Unterhaltung  wohl nicht verfolgt genau das haben
wir 2016 gemacht ( Schaltauge durch Achse ). Aber auch damit wird man nicht alles Verhindern können.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## ASt (20. Oktober 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Den Rahmen hätte ich gern mal Gesehen, hat keiner unser Enduro und DH Fahrer und auch kein
> Kunde in den letzten zwei Jahren geschafft. Aber diese Unterhaltung  wohl nicht verfolgt genau das haben
> wir 2016 gemacht ( Schaltauge durch Achse ). Aber auch damit wird man nicht alles Verhindern können.   Gruß Bodo


So hat es aushesehen.
Ich habe den Eindruck, dass Carbonfaser ungünstig verlegt wurden. Abgerissene Faser gibt es wenige, dafür eine Carbon-Fläche gut zu beobachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (20. Oktober 2015)

ASt schrieb:


> So hat es aushesehen.
> Ich habe den Eindruck, dass Carbonfaser ungünstig verlegt wurden. Abgerissene Faser gibt es wenige, dafür eine Carbon-Fläche gut zu beobachten
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 429800


Könnte ein Herstellfehler sein ist ,wie gesagt der erste von den ich Höre.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## pepe01 (20. Oktober 2015)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Diese Schraube von Syntace ist gut gedacht. Aber leider nicht bis zum Ende gedacht
> Wirklich gut würde die Schraube erst dann werden wenn Vorsorge für den worst case (oder wie das auch immer auf neudeutsch heißt) getroffen würde.
> Eine Fangeinrichtung nämlich.
> 
> ...



Ich hab nen Kabelbinder! :-D


----------



## sp00n82 (2. April 2016)

ASt schrieb:


> Wenn schon über das Thema Schaltauge diskutiert wird: bei meinem Slide Carbon habe ich statt Schaltauge einen Stück Rahmen mit dem ganzen Schaltwerk direkt am ersten Urlaubstag abgerissen bekommen.


Jo. Exakt das gleiche ist heute einem Freund bei seinem 2014er Slide Carbon 160 passiert.


----------



## DeadMeat (2. April 2016)

Oh scheisse. Soviel dazu. Das wäre mit der anderen Schraube wohl nicht passiert...


----------



## ASt (2. April 2016)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> Oh scheisse. Soviel dazu. Das wäre mit der anderen Schraube wohl nicht passiert...


Welcher anderen? Mir ist dasselbe mit Syntace Schaltauge und Schraube passiert


----------



## DeadMeat (2. April 2016)

ASt schrieb:


> Welcher anderen? Mir ist dasselbe mit Syntace Schaltauge und Schraube passiert


Oje, stimmt. Ich sehs oben an dem Bild. Bei mir hat die Syntace-Schraube an einem Canyon Rahmen schon 2 mal "funktioniert". Aber dass der Carbon Rahmen vor der Sollbruchstelle der Syntace-Schraube nachgibt, ist irgendwie unheimlich  
Den Rahmen kannst ja dann wegwerfen, oder? Oder wie ging die Sache bei dir aus?

EDIT: Habs gefunden. Dein Rad wurde dir dann geklaut... Der Dieb hatte wohl nicht viel Spaß mit dem Rahmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ASt (2. April 2016)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> Oje, stimmt. Ich sehs oben an dem Bild. Bei mir hat die Syntace-Schraube an einem Canyon Rahmen schon 2 mal "funktioniert". Aber dass der Carbon Rahmen vor der Sollbruchstelle der Syntace-Schraube nachgibt, ist irgendwie unheimlich
> Den Rahmen kannst ja dann wegwerfen, oder? Oder wie ging die Sache bei dir aus?
> 
> EDIT: Habs gefunden. Dein Rad wurde dir dann geklaut... Der Dieb hatte wohl nicht viel Spaß mit dem Rahmen...


Mit dem Rahmen ja. Aber alle Anbauteile konnte er bestimmt teuer verkaufen, ich dafür musste statt crash replacement ein konplettes Rad neu aufbauen


----------



## DeadMeat (2. April 2016)

Ein Unglück kommt selten allein


----------



## Wolfplayer (3. April 2016)

da lobe ich mir meine flaues Magengefühl, wenn es um Cabon Rahmen geht und ich deshalb die Finger von den Dingern lasse 0_o


----------



## filiale (3. April 2016)

Frag mal nach ob es die Sitzstrebe einzeln zu erwerben gibt. Dann mußte nicht den ganzen Rahmen entsorgen.


----------



## Wolfplayer (3. April 2016)

die Strebe sollte Radon ja wohl an Start bringen


----------



## filiale (3. April 2016)

...sag das nicht, es ist auch eine Frage der Lagervorhaltung und somit der Kosten für "Eventualitäten" die bei 2000 Rahmen 2-3mal passieren können. (Dazu muß dann wenn möglich auch noch der Farbton passen)...also Daumen drücken.


----------



## Wolfplayer (3. April 2016)

naja bei der Farbe gehe ich sowieso davon aus, dass die Strebe wenn dann unlackiert verkauft wird !
und einstampfen werden die solche Teile sicher auch nicht, nur weil die schon 2 Jahre alt sind 
dass waere ich meinen Augen sehr peinlich.
weil auf der einen Seite keine Lagersaetze zusammenbringen, aber Ersatzteile einstampfen


----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. April 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Jo. Exakt das gleiche ist heute einem Freund bei seinem 2014er Slide Carbon 160 passiert.



Hi,

hat Dein Kollege bereits unsere Serviceabteilung kontaktiert?

Gruß, Andi


----------



## sp00n82 (4. April 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat Dein Kollege bereits unsere Serviceabteilung kontaktiert?
> 
> Gruß, Andi


Wenn er es noch nicht gemacht hat wird er es sicherlich bald machen, wahrscheinlich wieder über den Servicepartner.


----------



## sp00n82 (10. April 2016)

Hab ihn gestern wieder getroffen, das Rad war beim Servicepartner, der dann mit Radon/BikeDiscount Kontakt aufgenommen hat. Die erste Aussage war anscheinend kein Garantiefall(?!) und 180€ Reparaturkosten(?!).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeadMeat (11. April 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Die erste Aussage war anscheinend kein Garantiefall(?!) und 180€ Reparaturkosten(?!).


Das nennt sich Crash Replacement. Zumindest 40€ billiger als bei YT. Da hatte ein Kollege letzte Woche seinen Rahmen wegen einer neuen Sitzstrebe


----------



## sp00n82 (9. Mai 2016)

Mal ein Update. Frisch aus dem Finale-Urlaub zurück habe ich heute zufällig meinen Kollegen auf dem Berg getroffen. Der Hinterbau wurde jetzt nach einigem Hin und Her auf Kulanz gewechselt, gedauert hat die ganze Prozedur inklusive Ein- und Zurückschicken knapp 4 Wochen.


----------

